# Explorateur iCab8 pour iPad Air



## Peter007 (4 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
Je recherche un explorateur pour iPad-Air, et j'ai vu iCab8. Que penser de cet Utilitaire ?
------------------------------------------------- 
J'ai pu voir aussi Page, lequel des deux serait le plus intéressant ?

Si Qqun connait ? Merci d'avance.

Peter007.


----------



## lineakd (4 Août 2015)

@Peter007, cherches tu un navigateur ou un fureteur? Si oui, icab mobile est très bien.
Ou cherches tu un explorateur de fichiers ou un finder? Et si oui, regarde les apps documents by readdle, goodreader ou encore filebrowser.
L'app pages est traitement de texte comme Word mais il y est possible de créer des dossiers.


----------



## jemmy1989 (4 Août 2015)

ya aussi iExplorer mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut


----------



## Peter007 (5 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
Merci pour les réponses.
1- J'ai installer : "readdle" "Documents5" sur iTunes et iPad-Air
2- J'ai copié sur iTunes via USB (PC) des fichiers Doc / JPG / Mails 
3- je vois ces fichiers dans "Apps iTunes"
4- Après # tentatives, par sécurité je sélectionne les fichiers dans iTunes - Documents 5
4- je synchronise l'iPad à iTunes (je vois les étapes de 1 à 4)
5- je vais dans l'iPad, et dans Documents5, il n'y a rien !!

Ou est la mauvaise manip ??

Peter007.


----------



## lineakd (5 Août 2015)

@Peter007, ouvre l'app documents by readdle. 
Appui sur l'icône en forme de roue dentée, en haut à gauche. 
Dans la nouvelle fenêtre, sélectionne "gestionnaire de fichiers" et vérifie si "fichiers itunes" est activé. Tu peux aussi activer le "dossier photos".


----------



## Peter007 (6 Août 2015)

Bonsoir,
Merci sincèrement.
Les fichiers sont récupérés. Les extensions sans problème, Jpeg / Pdf / doc / y compris"docx" de Word.
La roue dentée, il suffisait d'y penser comme souvent !

Peter007.


----------

